# Your Favorite Mendelssohn Symphonies



## SixFootScowl

Please check off all your favorite Mendelssohn symphonies, whether it be only 1 or all nine. This applies to the five symphonies, not the twelve string symphonies.

Even if you like all five you don't necessarily have to pick all five if a sub set comprises your favorites. It won't mean you don't like the others.

If you don't like any of them, this thread is not for you, so there is no "None of the Above" selection on purpose.


----------



## trazom

I chose #3 just for the last movement, but the whole thing is great. Now that I think of it, I probably like the "Italian" symphony more than I thought, I heard the opening melody of the first movement in a commercial the other day and went "OH!!!" Also, I did enjoy it when I saw it performed maybe 8 years ago.

I'm listening to the 4th symphony now, the first movement. In the lower strings, there's this motif that's right out of Bach's "Great" fugue in g minor after the development and just before the main theme is played again.


----------



## Albert7

I love the Italian symphonies partially because of the memories I had listening to it as a young kid and also because it's a descriptive and poetic work that puts Mendelssohn at the peak of his compositions.

However, the fifth is a much more powerful work because it points into a new direction of what the composer was trying to achieve.


----------



## clavichorder

I tend to think the Scottish and Italian are the best. I hadn't cared for the others when I'd heard them in the past, though I don't think I've heard 1. 

I really like the String Symphonies that I've heard, but they aren't what this poll is about.


----------



## trazom

albertfallickwang said:


> I love the Italian symphonies partially because of the memories I had listening to it as a young kid and also because it's a descriptive and poetic work that puts Mendelssohn at the peak of his compositions.
> 
> However, the fifth is a much more powerful work because it points into a new direction of what the composer was trying to achieve.


The fifth is also pretty great, but I think it was actually composed earlier(before the choral "Hymn of Praise" symphony).


----------



## SixFootScowl

albertfallickwang said:


> However, the fifth is a much more powerful work because it points into a new direction of what the composer was trying to achieve.





trazom said:


> The fifth is also pretty great, but I think it was actually composed earlier(before the choral "Hymn of Praise" symphony).


From Wikipedia page on Mendelssohn:


> The order of actual composition is: 1, 5, 4, 2, 3. The placement of No. 3 in this sequence is problematic because he worked on it for over a decade, starting sketches for it soon after beginning work on No. 5, but completing it after both Nos. 5 and 4.


----------



## KenOC

trazom said:


> The fifth is also pretty great, but I think it was actually composed earlier(before the choral "Hymn of Praise" symphony).


Wiki sez:

Symphony No. 1, 1824 
Symphony No. 3, 1829-42 
Symphony No. 5, 1830 
Symphony No. 4, 1833 
Symphony No. 2, 1840

I see Florestan has posted on this also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

clavichorder said:


> I really like the String Symphonies that I've heard, but they aren't what this poll is about.


The string symphonies are wonderful and there are a couple sets of al 12. I have all 12 and for the regular symphonies I have the Abbado cycle.

I got hooked on Mendelssohn when I discovered through someone's post on this site that the 4th movement of the 5th symphony incorporates the melody of the Reformation Hymn "A Mighty Fortress." As a Lutheran that was a very exciting prospect so I immediately pulled it up on You Tube. Shortly after I visited Dearborn Music to get a copy of the 5th. They had a nice Kurt Masur set of Symphonies 1 and 5 used at a great price (I think it was $4.99). I love both symphonies. Then digging in my basement I found a Mendelssohn Greatest Hits CD that had the 4th on it. At that point I had to have all five. I gave the Masur and the other disc to Rocco (TC member) when my Abbado cycle came.

I am a huge fan of Beethoven's symphonies and Mendelssohn's were the only other symphonies that really worked for me in a compelling way.


----------



## nightscape

Love 3 and 4. Perfect, the both of them. Love that 3rd movement in the Italian.


----------



## KenOC

Schumann wrote a famous review of a Mendelssohn symphony after a performance. He wrote about how the symphony so perfectly described picturesque scenes in Italy, the excitement of the banditi's gathering, and so forth.

After the review was published, it was pointed out that the performance he had heard was of the Scottish Symphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

this one and this one and this one and this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> this one and this one and this one and this one.


I do think that his 1st symphony is grossly underrated.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Florestan said:


> I do think that his 1st symphony is grossly underrated.


And his early string symphonies composed in the few years prior! The finale of no. 7 (which I'm listening to right now) is bursting with freshness, his mature style is definitely hinted at, trying to burst its way out.


----------



## musicrom

The second is underrated, in my opinion. I haven't listened much to the vocal movements, because I'm not really into vocal music, but the orchestral movements are terrific.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I very much appreciate the orchestration in the Scottish, the first half of it, specially the development section of the first movement, is superb. Reformation is quite good when played with enthusiasm, Lobgesang is a big flop. Mendelssohn knew beauty by ear, part of 'the problem' is that he just got stuck in his conservatism as he grew older.


----------



## csacks

I voted 4th, it is full of sun, joy and magnificence. What else that italian would it be called!!!!.
The first is a delight as well, a powerful expression of youthful energy.


----------



## Art Rock

The Scottish is one of my all-time faves, and the Italian is brilliant as well. The rest I can do without (especially Lobgesang).


----------



## scratchgolf

On any given day my favorite could be the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th. I like how he doesn't waste time when the singing starts in Symphony 2. He brings the heat immediately.


----------



## Rhombic

Florestan said:


> Please check off all your favorite Mendelssohn symphonies, whether it be only 1 or all nine.


All nine? I assume a copy&paste hahaha.

Scottish symphony and the Reformation symphony. I actually thought that there would be a clear win for the third one, but, apparently, people are more interested in the fourth symphony.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Mendelssohn knew beauty by ear, part of 'the problem' is that he just got stuck in his conservatism as he grew older.


Conservative, he probably was, but he certainly wasn't 'innovation averse'. The violin concerto is a prime example.

Anyway, I like 2, 3 and 4 the best.

2 is actually quite an ambitious work. It is perhaps too long and this means there are weaker moments, but the orchestral movements are quite strong, and a few of the vocal movements are quite beautiful.

4 is his most consistent, one of the great symphonies when you consider its strength from start to end. The fact that it is in A major but ends in the minor is quite unique.

3 has its flaws, but the first movement is absolutely extraordinary, one of my absolute favourite movements of any kind.


----------



## hpowders

I care for none of the symphonies, preferring to listen to Mendelssohn's two Piano Trios and String Quartets No.'s 2 and 6. These compositions are enough, in my opinion, to put Mendelssohn way, way up in the top rank of composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I tend to listen to the Italian and the Reformation the most. I don't know why the Scottish hasn't grabbed me yet. And I like the Lobgesang, even though it's too long.


----------



## Haydn man

I voted for numbers 3 and 4 
Could easily have included number 5 but thought that was too many votes


----------



## SixFootScowl

As for Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise) (#2) I have Abbado, but this is like Beethoven's Ninth in that with a choral part, vocalists are key. So given that, does anybody have recommendations for a killer Mendelssohn Symphony #2 for me?


----------



## Albert7

I should hit myself in the head for not realizing that the numeric order of the symphonies is not the order that he composed them in.


----------



## Cosmos

I love Mendelssohn's 2nd, and I agree with others who say it's grossly underrated.

That being said, I do feel that the work can be cut down a bit in its second half. There are a few parts that drag a bit, but the opening Sinfonia and the choral introduction and finale are fantastic. IMO, the first movement of this work has some of the best music Mendelssohn ever wrote


----------



## maestro267

I voted for Nos. 1, 2 and 5.


----------



## scratchgolf

Florestan said:


> As for Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise) (#2) I have Abbado, but this is like Beethoven's Ninth in that with a choral part, vocalists are key. So given that, does anybody have recommendations for a killer Mendelssohn Symphony #2 for me?


The Abbado is a pretty damned good #2. You may have already nailed it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> The Abbado is a pretty damned good #2. You may have already nailed it.












Abbado's _Italian Symphony_ is to die for. His last movement Hemi-hammers it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

scratchgolf said:


> The Abbado is a pretty damned good #2. You may have already nailed it.


Well that is a happy coincidence that I bought the Abbado cycle for it's nice low price of $6.79 (+ shpg) used on Amazon! Now I just have to spend more time with No 2 but have been on a Beethoven symphony cycle listening marathon the last couple days. I just queued up Mendelssohn's 2nd and will give it a close listen or two now.


----------



## mtmailey

I like all of them you know.Like symphony 1 movement 3,symphony 2 sinfonnia ,symphony 3 final movement,symphony 4 last movement.


----------



## realdealblues

I like all of them but my favorite is Symphony #1. For me it's on par with Beethoven's first 8 Symphonies.


----------



## Itullian

3 for me.


----------



## DavidA

Number 3 is the one I like best. But I like them all


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> I like all of them but my favorite is Symphony #1. For me it's on par with Beethoven's first 8 Symphonies.


Fascinating observation! I am a Beethoven symphony freak, and in fact have been listening primarily (about 95% of my listening) to Beethoven Symphony cycles since last Wednesday. I have tried other composer's symphonies (Brahms, Tchaikovsky,etc) and have not found myself drawn in like I am with Beethoven, other than that Mendelssohn really grabbed me to where I quickly spiraled into purchasing full sets of his symphonies including the string symphonies.

To me, Mendelssohn symphonies are different from Beethoven's (but absolutely wonderful in and of themselves) but seem complimentary in that I can turn to Mendelssohn periodically to avoid getting jaded in Beethoven symphony listening. Also we have a parallel to the Ninth in Mendelssohn's second.


----------



## clavichorder

I should probably listen again to the Hymn of praise. I heard it live a few years back and was weirdly, bored to tears, though part of it may have been my mood. 

I want to know those string symphonies and number 1.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm listening to the String Symphony number 11, what a terrific Fugue in the finale!


----------



## violadude

The string symphonies are awesome. I might even keep them over the full symphonies if I had to make the choice.

That being said, I think #1 is very under rated. My only problem with it is the ending, which to me comes off as a very forced and awkward instance of the "minor key symphony turning to major key triumph" cliche.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I sometimes wonder if it was simply overwork what caused Mendelssohn's musical demise.


----------



## joen_cph

I feel it´s deserved if the 3rd wins .


----------



## Markbridge

Florestan said:


> As for Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise) (#2) So given that, does anybody have recommendations for a killer Mendelssohn Symphony #2 for me?


I had the Karajan recordings years ago and it was quite good. Currently, I have the Abbado and von Dohnányi sets. I recently listened to the von Dohnányi and was really blown away.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Markbridge said:


> I had the Karajan recordings years ago and it was quite good. Currently, I have the Abbado and von Dohnányi sets. I recently listened to the von Dohnányi and was really blown away.


I'll have to check that one out, especially if Gundula Janowitz is singing on it--she worked a lot with Karajan as I recall.


----------



## Markbridge

Florestan said:


> I'll have to check that one out, especially if Gundula Janowitz is singing on it--she worked a lot with Karajan as I recall.


Yes she did work with Karajan a lot, she was a protege of his. However, Karajan used Edith Mathis in the Mendelssohn set.


----------



## Tristan

My personal favorites are 3 and 4 (not surprised to see them with the most votes!) In particular, the second movement of the 3rd and the 1st movement of the 4th 

I also really love the 2nd movement the 5th.


----------

